# River clarity in Cinci Area



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

My eternal question. I saw the river is coming up and gonna crest thurs from the rains in the east. I was curious if it had the river dirtied up too bad and if so are the creeks still clean. I supposed to take a friend fishing thurs night and am trying to decide tween Tanners so we can hit the creeks or Rising sun so we can stay on the main channel. Thanks a bunch as always.

Jake


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Carpn,
Based on last weeks forecast, it was supposed to crest at 21' on Sunday/Monday. All of a sudden, the forecast changed and the water hardly came up, crested at 16', about 1.5' above where it was before the rain! Just goes to show a forecast is just a forecast.

I was down at Meldahl last night (above Cincy) and the water was as clear as it has been this spring. The water was on the rise and came up about 2'. Almost too clear for the OR if you ask me.

I might make it down there again tonight, if I do, I'll post back on the clarity.


CW


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks. I may have a open spot in the boat if anyone feels like going bowfishing. I'm waiting to hear back froma couple of my buddies who have first dibs but if your interested just send me a PM.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I hope to be camping Thursday night up around Cowan Lake. Hopefully it will be a looong, fish packed 4th of July weekend. I haven't been bowfishing in 15+ years  Last time I went was froggin' with a bow if that counts as bow"fishing"...and I was the bag man anyway


Have fun Thursday,



CW


Carpn said:


> Thanks. I may have a open spot in the boat if anyone feels like going bowfishing. I'm waiting to hear back froma couple of my buddies who have first dibs but if your interested just send me a PM.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Crossed over the Ohio at Coney Island at 6pm Tuesday evening.

River has risen and muddied up considerably. Right now it looks like a great shovelhead condition.

Will be effected by the rains up east.


----------



## Cincy Guy (May 31, 2006)

Jake,

I can see the river from my office - it is high (29.4' downtown) and dirty. I'd love to throw my name into the ring to go with you, but we are leaving on vacation tomorrow.

Greg


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the update. I'll get ahold of you yet this yr to get out and stick some fish.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Any change today. Curious what the creeks around tanners look like. If the rivers dirty but the creeks are somehwhat clean it'd still be worth a trip. Thanks again.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Ohio River at Cincy took a substantial rise overnight (Wednesday, July5th to Thursday, July 6th) of a couple of feet and is presently running hard.

It continues to be murky.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

OR forcasted to crest over 24' at the Meldahl dam tailwaters, lots of rain upstream. Probably lots of junk too.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Friday Night, July 7th

Murky has now become muddy and up in the trees.


----------

